
Thousands of birds crash into a Walmart parking lot - georgecmu
http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/12/14/9445121-thousands-of-birds-make-crash-landing-in-utah
======
ertdfgcb
Interesting. I wonder if they could paint patterns on the parking lot to make
it not seem like a "nice flat body of water"? I suppose they would have to be
large, as there are already the lines for the parking spots, and those
obviously aren't working, but subtle, so they don't confuse the drivers.

